# adiós!!! aaaaaaa-diós !!!



## Mph redux

Hola a tothom!

Volia comentar una cosa curiosa;
Em pregunto el perquè *moltes* famílies catalano-parlants ensenyen als seus fills petits a dir "adiós" en comptes de "adéu"...

...no és que ho critiqui, només ho trobo curiós. 

Jo crec que la raó és que inconscientment la paraula "adéu" ens sona com  massa seriosa, "adiós" sona més infantil, no ho trobeu?
No se, o serà que la sonoritat de "l'adiós" fa més per nen/a?

Què en penseu?
Us hi havíeu fixat?

Slts

mph


----------



## brau

Doncs al meu poble passa totalment al contrari, la gent major diu "adiós" i la gent més jove diem tots "adéu". Ningú ensenya als xiquets a dir "adiós", que jo sàpia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mai no ho havia sentit, Mph! No serà pas una cosa de la teva zona??? 

Jo tinc més la sensació del Brau. Fins i tot veig que els castellanoparlants han adoptat l'adéu i el fan servir encara que no parlin català.

I dius que se sol dir a les criatures!!??

A veure què més comenten els altres 

Bon dia tingueu! _A presto!_


----------



## Cecilio

En les últimes dècades, a València, hem assistit a la difusió i consolidació de l'ús de la paraula "adéu", que havia desaparegut de la parla col·loquial. Hui en dia l'utilitza moltíssima gent, amb bastant normalitat. El que no ha passat a València ha sigut el traspàs d'aqeusta paraula al castellà, cosa que, com s'ha comentat ja, sí que ha ocorregut a Catalunya, de manera similar a com al País Basc diuen habitualment "agur" quan parlen castellà.


----------



## Sothus

Jo el que veig és que avui en dia s'estan fent servir molts castellanismes. La meva germana, per exemple, diu molt "bueno", "vale" i per tant la seva filla està aprenent a dir-ho també (ja l'enganxaré jo quan sigui més gran, que per ara només té 6 anyets...  )

Vols dir que no és un altre exemple de castellanisme?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sothus said:


> Jo el que veig és que avui en dia s'estan fent servir molts castellanismes. La meva germana, per exemple, diu molt "bueno", "vale" i per tant la seva filla està aprenent a dir-ho també (ja l'enganxaré jo quan sigui més gran, que per ara només té 6 anyets...  )
> 
> Vols dir que no és un altre exemple de castellanisme?


 
Un altre de tipiquíssim és el _pues_. De tota manera, això que ens explica l'Mph Redux a mi em sobta: personalment no me n'havia adonat


----------



## ernest_

brau said:


> Doncs al meu poble passa totalment al contrari, la gent major diu "adiós" i la gent més jove diem tots "adéu". Ningú ensenya als xiquets a dir "adiós", que jo sàpia.



Per aquí igual.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo fins i tot us dira que, si més no en els meus "cercles" i per on em moc, que sento més gent que parla en català i que diu "ciao" (sobretot gent jove) que no pas "adiós".

Ara no us ho sabria dir, pero jo penso que m'acomiado de les criatures amb "adéu". "Adiós" segur que no; i és que és una paraula que personalment no faig servir en castellà: sóc de les de "Hasta luego" (o "ta lueguín" - per influència d'una grandíssima amiga asturiana )


----------



## Cecilio

Jo també sóc dels que diu "Hasta luego" o "Adéu". S'ha de reconéixer que en matèria de salutacions els préstecs entre les llengües són molt comuns. I la pregunta és: per què no?

Ciao!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Jo també sóc dels que diu "Hasta luego" o "Adéu". S'ha de reconéixer que en matèria de salutacions els préstecs entre les llengües són molt comuns. I la pregunta és: per què no?
> 
> Ciao!


 
Una noia de Formentera em va explicar que la salutació de comiat que més se sent allí és "ta luegu".

I sí, Cecilio, tens raó: en aquestes coses els préstecs són molt comuns: els catalans diem molt "merci", a la catalana, per dir "gràcies". Suposo que al País Valencià ídem.


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Una noia de Formentera em va explicar que la salutació de comiat que més se sent allí és "ta luegu".
> 
> I sí, Cecilio, tens raó: en aquestes coses els préstecs són molt comuns: els catalans diem molt "merci", a la catalana, per dir "gràcies". Suposo que al País Valencià ídem.



No, ací no diem "merci". Recordo perfectament que em va fer molta gràcia quan ho vaig sentir per primera vegada a gent de Catalunya.


----------



## belén

Quan jo era petitona, el que més es deia/sentia era "dios" per "adeu" (no "adiós). Ara ja no es sent tant, la major part de la gent diu "adeu" fins i tot en castellà (el mateix pasa a Euskadi amb "agur", tenc un amic holandés visquent allà des de fa només uns anyets i mai em diu "adiós" sempre "agur")


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Quan jo era petitona, el que més es deia/sentia era "dios" per "adeu" (no "adiós).


 
Sí, en català també passa molt que diem _déu_ en comptes d'_adéu_.


----------



## Cecilio

I l'_adéu- siau_? Hi ha molta gent que ho diga? Jo a vegades ho dic, però una mica en broma.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> I l'_adéu- siau_? Hi ha molta gent que ho diga? Jo a vegades ho dic, però una mica en broma.


 
Jo només ho he sentit en iaios (com l'entranyable _passi-ho bé_) i en la cançó de Surfistes en càmera lenta, que l'amic Mph Redux segur que coneix :

"Surfistes en càmera lenta
se'n van i *'adéu-siau'*
els hi diuen ses txurris contentes
i amb es biquinis llevats"


----------



## belén

Aquí els iaios (o padrins que deïm noltros) diuen "tenga" que ve de bon dia tenga, bona tarda tenga... I a la Peni es diu això?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Aquí els iaios (o padrins que deïm noltros) diuen "tenga" que ve de bon dia tenga, bona tarda tenga... I a la Peni es diu això?


 
No ho sabia, això que expliques, i no em sona que es digui per aquí. Potser sí, però no pels llocs on m'he mogut .


----------



## Mei

Generalment dic "déu" (i també el sento molt, crec que és el que més s'utilitza en el meu cercle) però a vegades se m'escapa un "chau".  També moltes vegades quan quedo amb els amics, en comptes de dir "Hola" diem "Ei".

Salut!

Mei


----------



## brau

Una altra salutació d'acomiadament que se sent molt pel PV és "au" (o "au adéu" o "au xe"). Se sent, per les vostres zones?

Per cert Cecílio, a la ciutat de Castelló i voltants si que se sent "adéu" de boca de gent que només parla castellà, fins i tot d'aquells que no tenen ascendència valenciana.


----------



## Sothus

belén said:


> Aquí els iaios (o padrins que deïm noltros) diuen "tenga" que ve de bon dia tenga, bona tarda tenga... I a la Peni es diu això?


A molt poca gent li sento ja, però existeix el "bon dia tingui".

Per aquí també l'expressió més dita és "deu".

(ara que jo tot sovint dic "au revoire (baixa)", tal com sona, passant de la fonètica francesa)


----------



## Cecilio

brau said:


> Per cert Cecílio, a la ciutat de Castelló i voltants si que se sent "adéu" de boca de gent que només parla castellà, fins i tot d'aquells que no tenen ascendència valenciana.



No ho sabia. Sembla que l'ús de l'adéu en castellà s'estén com una taca d'oli per les terres de parla catalana...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Una altra salutació d'acomiadament que se sent molt pel PV és "au" (o "au adéu" o "au xe"). Se sent, per les vostres zones?


 
Xe segur que no per aquí dalt: això és "typical Valencian" 

De fet, mai de la vida he escoltat la paraula "xe": només sé que es diu i l'he vista escrita; però mai no he tingut el plaer (ni tan sols a la ràdio) de sentir-la en boca d'un valencià .


----------



## esmeralda_23

En el meu poble, sempre diem deu, tant es així, que pensava que era a tot arreu igual. Fins que vaig veure que quan vaig anar a fora no ho entenien. El mateix pel bona nit, molts castellano parlants, encara que parlin el castellà diuen bona nit, almenys al meu poble. Jo sempre diré deu, estigui on estigui no ho puc evitar, porto 23 anys acomiadant-me així i es una costum que ni la penso.


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Xe segur que no per aquí dalt: això és "typical Valencian"
> 
> De fet, mai de la vida he escoltat la paraula "xe": només sé que es diu i l'he vista escrita; però mai no he tingut el plaer (ni tan sols a la ràdio) de sentir-la en boca d'un valencià .



T'assegure que el "xe" està ben viu a les terres de València, almenys als pobles. Clar que sí, xe!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, sí: ja ho sé i m'encanta que sigui així, Cecilio. Deia que jo tinc la desgràcia de no haver-ho sentit mai: és que com que només he estat al PV de passada ... Sniff...


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Xe segur que no per aquí dalt: això és "typical Valencian"
> 
> De fet, mai de la vida he escoltat la paraula "xe": només sé que es diu i l'he vista escrita; però mai no he tingut el plaer (ni tan sols a la ràdio) de sentir-la en boca d'un valencià .


 
Ja se que "xe" no ho dieu per allà dalt, és la "valencianada" per excelència.  Em referia al "au". 

El "xe" és que és col·loquial, i per tant com no ho sentes a algú pel carrer... no és facil sentir-lo a la ràdio o la tele.

Salut!


----------



## tamen

belén said:


> Quan jo era petitona, el que més es deia/sentia era "dios" per "adeu" (no "adiós). Ara ja no es sent tant, la major part de la gent diu "adeu" fins i tot en castellà (el mateix pasa a Euskadi amb "agur", tenc un amic holandés visquent allà des de fa només uns anyets i mai em diu "adiós" sempre "agur")





Ben d'acord amb això que dius. Em sembla sentir ara mateix una àvia o una mare qualsevol amb el fill a coll dient a la seva criatura: "Au, digues *dios *a aquesta senyora."

Com ja diu algun altre dels que han intervingut en això, el fenomen és molt corrent, i ho veiem amb el "merci" nostre, amb el "bye" que es va introduint o amb l'"adéu" que tanca una conversa tinguda exclusivament en castellà en terres de llengua catalana.

Jo no hi veig motiu d'escàndol i realment aquestes coses no són més que una pinzellada de pintoresquisme. La llengua té coses molt més importants. És apassionant i clarivident el que escrivia Fabra a propòsit de "menys" i de i "recolzar" que reprodueixo.

«Quina ha estat la causa de l'èxit del mot menys dins el català corrent, al costat de l'èxit escàs o millor dit nul del mot llur? A la llengua literària, l'adopció del llur és molt anterior a la del menys; i, amb tot, llur ha penetrat molt menys en el llenguatge parlat que aquest adverbi; en realitat, no hi ha penetrat gens. La causa de l'èxit relatiu del menys és que tot menos pot ésser reemplaçat per menys, mentre que tot seu no pot ésser reemplaçat per llur, sinó tan solament el seu que es refereix a dos o més posseïdors.​ ​ »Anàlogament, un castellanisme és relativament fàcil de bandejar quan hi ha un mot català que el pot reemplaçar en tots els casos; però serà dificilíssim d'extirpar si cal reemplaçar-lo adés per un mot adés per un altre. Apoiar, per exemple, costarà molt de bandejar, perquè mancat el català d'un verb que pugui traduir l'espanyol apoyar en tots els casos, cal reemplaçar-lo per un mot diferent en cada cas, ço que no permet una substitució purament mecànica d'aquell mot.​ ​ »Però, a part de la dificultat que suposa no disposar d'un mot que ell tot sol serveixi per remeiar un determinat castellanisme, al constatar que hi ha molts a quin fins desplau (i se n'haurien més aviat dàlegrar) que el català no posseeixi un mot que correspongui exactament al mot foraster, i ho consideren gairebé com un defecte de la llengua catalana.​ ​ »En converses successives tractarem d'apoiar i d'altres castellanismes que es troben en el mateix cas que apoiar.»​ *Pompeu Fabra*​ _Converses filològiques_ (núm. 406., ed. de J. Rafel)


A reveure


----------



## betulina

tamen said:


> Ben d'acord amb això que dius. Em sembla sentir ara mateix una àvia o una mare qualsevol amb el fill a coll dient a la seva criatura: "Au, digues *dios *a aquesta senyora."



Dic el mateix, com si ho sentís ara mateix. 

Jo ho sento en els meus veïns. Els avis, a la néta d'uns tres anys, que té pare castellà i mare catalana i barreja idiomes (sovint diu una cosa en castellà i l'avi li diu: "I en català com se diu?"), sento sovint que li diuen "(A)diós". I en canvi, a altra gent, adults, o als fills mateixos, diuen "adéu". És curiós, sí, no entenc ben bé per què deu ser...

Salut!


----------



## Laia

Els casos que conec que enlloc d'_adéu_ diguin _adiós_ (malgrat ser catalanoparlants) són generalment avis. Però crec que s'utilitzen més com a sinònims que altra cosa.

El meu pare sol dir _adéu siau_.

D'altra banda, els meus amics castellanoparlants diuen _adéu_ enlloc d'_adiós _gairebé sempre.



Sobre el que comentes al principi que _adéu_ sigui més seriós que _adiós_, trobo que és tot el contrari. La gent castellanoparlant que et trobes a Madrid, per exemple, mai et dirán _adiós_, sino que diuen _hasta luego_. Suposo que precisament troben que adiós és massa seriós. No sé què en penseu.



			
				Mph redux said:
			
		

> Jo crec que la raó és que inconscientment la paraula "adéu" ens sona com massa seriosa, "adiós" sona més infantil, no ho trobeu?


 
A reveure!


----------



## brau

Laia said:


> Sobre el que comentes al principi que _adéu_ sigui més seriós que _adiós_, trobo que és tot el contrari. La gent castellanoparlant que et trobes a Madrid, per exemple, mai et dirán _adiós_, sino que diuen _hasta luego_. Suposo que precisament troben que adiós és massa seriós. No sé què en penseu.


 
Si, jo també m'hi havia fixat. És similar (però no igual) al que passa amb l'italià, amb "ciao" i "addio".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Laia said:


> La gent castellanoparlant que et trobes a Madrid, per exemple, mai et dirán _adiós_, sino que diuen _hasta luego_. Suposo que precisament troben que adiós és massa seriós. No sé què en penseu.


 
Jo també tinc aquest impressió, Laia. A veure si apareix el nostre forer madrileny, l'Antpax-Toniet, i ens ho confirma 



brau said:


> Si, jo també m'hi havia fixat. És similar (però no igual) al que passa amb l'italià, amb "ciao" i "addio".


 
Ostres, potser no tant: addìo (o el francès adieu) és un adéu per sempre, no? Fins i tot té un no sé què de tràgic... (penso jo) 

Bona nit tingueu


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ostres, potser no tant: addìo (o el francès adieu) és un adéu per sempre, no? Fins i tot té un no sé què de tràgic... (penso jo)


 
Exacte, per això he dit "similar, però no igual".  El cas és que jo veig que l'"adiós" porta el mateix camí.


----------



## belén

Acabo de escoltar un altre opció que tenia totalment oblidada: "dioso" 

Ho diuen molt als pobles: 
Auuuu, diosoooooo, vagi bé...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Què???!!! Quines coses!

I acabat amb "o", supos!


----------



## Dixie!

belén said:


> Acabo de escoltar un altre opció que tenia totalment oblidada: "dioso"
> 
> Ho diuen molt als pobles:
> Auuuu, diosoooooo, vagi bé...



Hahaha! Aquesta és bona! Mai l'he sentida...!


----------



## belén

Sí, pronunciat _a la mallorquina_ "dios*o*", no "diosu"


----------



## Dixie!

Sembla que vulgue dir "odioso"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Sembla que vulgue dir "odioso"


 
Jo també ho havia pensat, Dixie, però dic: "No ho diguis, Montse, no et passis" 

Seria guai que a les dones ens diguessin "DIOSA", però!


----------

